# Password....

## Il Falco

Ehy ragà... un problema...

siccome ho l'abitudine di inserire all'interno delle password numeri, simboli, geroglifici XD ecc ecc...

come faccio a recuperare la password su Gentoo???

dentro ho file molto importanti!!!! aiutoooooo XXXXD

----------

## MajinJoko

chroot.

----------

## Il Falco

ok va bene ho capito che ne sai anche troppo e che secondo te dovrei farcela con un aiutino del genere, ma se magari tu fossi più specifico/a mi daresti un aiuto maggiore   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Zizo

Voleva solo dire di entrare nella tua gentoo tramite chroot.

In altre parole rifai la stessa procedura utilizzata per installare gentoo:

- Prendi un live cd e fa il boot da li (se gentoo è x86_64 allora ti serve un live cd x86_64).

- Poi esegui questo da root:

```
mkdir -p /mnt/gentoo

mount /dev/tua_partizione_con_gentoo /mnt/gentoo

mount -t proc none /mnt/gentoo/proc

mount -o bind /dev /mnt/gentoo/dev

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
```

- A questo punto puoi cambiare la password utilizzando

```
passwd nomeutente
```

- Quando hai fatto tutto digita "exit" per uscire, e poi un bel "reboot".

Fatto  :Wink: 

----------

## Il Falco

 *Zizo wrote:*   

> Voleva solo dire di entrare nella tua gentoo tramite chroot.
> 
> In altre parole rifai la stessa procedura utilizzata per installare gentoo:
> 
> - Prendi un live cd e fa il boot da li (se gentoo è x86_64 allora ti serve un live cd x86_64).
> ...

 

grazie, molto gentile! mi hai salvato mesi di lavoro! grazie ancora  :Smile: 

----------

## Nio84

Domanda da niubbo............ scusate ma se con un semplice chroot chiunque entrasse in possesso del mio pc puo' cambiare le password e fare cosa vuole del mio sistema ..............a cosa servono le password?  :Shocked: 

----------

## Zizo

Sei riuscito a far tutto? Se si ricorda di cambiare il titolo aggiungendo la voce "[Risolto]".

Per il discorso della sicurezza, il cambio della password è un lavoro che può essere fatto solo in locale, cioè qualcuno dovrebbe essere fisicamente davanti al tuo pc. Inoltre la cosa della chroot è abbastanza normale per un utente gentoo, per gli altri utenti linux già meno.

Se la cosa ti consola su windows la procedura è ancora più semplice, ma anche li serve un cd linux bootable.

----------

## darkmanPPT

beh   :Laughing: 

se ha la macchina sotto mano e il tuo hd non è crittato, beh... saluti. la password la puoi cambiare facilmente.

la password serve, semmai, secondo me, per i seguenti casi:

1) il pc ce lo hai tu e uno prova ad entrarci (via internet o fisicamente nel mentre ti assenti un attimo)

2) contro chi vuol cercare di far danni velocemente.

eppoi, scusa, vuoi mettere quanto sia utile la password di root, tipo?

almeno tieni separate le due cose.

credo che se è la protezione, quella che cerchi, allora dovresti puntare alla crittazione del tuo hd.

----------

## Nio84

[OT]Non sono riuscito ancora a installare il sistema grafico...ci sto lavorando......[/OT]

........ in facoltà non sarebbe la prima volta che vedo girare gente intorno al mio pc ........mmmm ok hardisk criptato password di boot e del bios!

----------

## darkmanPPT

 *Quote:*   

> ........ in facoltà non sarebbe la prima volta che vedo girare gente intorno al mio pc ........mmmm ok hardisk criptato password di boot e del bios!

 

[OT] parere personale, ma la cosa mi par eccessiva. io, a suo tempo, bloccavo lo schermo e basta. 

semmai è più facile che ti freghino il pc che altro   :Wink:  (t'auguro, ovviamente, di no)

[/OT]

----------

## Nio84

Fregarlo fortunatamente no..... ti fanno firmare l'entrata in biblioteca e poi ci sono le telecamere .........comq a degli studenti di informatica mi sa che lo schermo bloccato non gli fa un piffero.

----------

## ago

@nio84

forse hai frainteso;

usare un chroot per cambiare una password si intende che una persona ha accesso fisico al tuo pc, ha la possibilità di accenderlo ed avviare un livecd.

Nel momento in cui è già acceso e tu sei nei dintorni questa cosa credo sia poco possibile, quindi usare il salvaschermo evita problemi.

----------

## pingoo

Piccolo OT, che quando l'avevo scoperto c'ero rimasto di sasso  :Very Happy: 

Credo che, per come siano configurate le macchine, nella maggioranza dei casi sia possibile cambiare la password di root "tramite" grub quindi ad esempio per un notebook basta riuscire a staccare il cavo o la batteria  :Very Happy: 

Forse un minimo di controllo in più che potrebbe aver senso nei casi tipo biblioteca, potrebbe essere: 

disattivare i dispositivi per il boot, dal bios (configurato con password)

evitare la possibilità di modificare grub

bloccare la sessione tutte le volte che uno si allontana dalla macchina

Ma credo che bloccare la sessione sia in genere sufficiente  :Very Happy: 

----------

## oRDeX

 *pingoo wrote:*   

> Piccolo OT, che quando l'avevo scoperto c'ero rimasto di sasso 
> 
> Credo che, per come siano configurate le macchine, nella maggioranza dei casi sia possibile cambiare la password di root "tramite" grub quindi ad esempio per un notebook basta riuscire a staccare il cavo o la batteria 
> 
> Forse un minimo di controllo in più che potrebbe aver senso nei casi tipo biblioteca, potrebbe essere: 
> ...

 

Ormai siamo totalmente OT  :Very Happy: 

Comunque la pass a grub sui pc delle facoltà in genere la mettono proprio per quello...se avvii init con il parametro "single" tadaaa  :Razz: 

----------

## djinnZ

Dato che sono inverosimilmente pigro quanto avvezzo a questi incidenti tendo ad usare direttamente init=/bin/sh e procedere a seguire (single non dovrebbe funzionare in realtà su un moderno sistema).

Quanto alle indicazioni di ordex (peraltro assai scontate, a parte il blocco dei boot che non è sempre possibile) mi permetto di notare che secondo l'augusto solone nominato garante della privacy e la sua banda di accoliti rimbecilliti c'è l'obbligo di bloccare il bios con password , assegnare password separata all'accesso al sistema (in realtà si parla anche di invertibilità della password), assegnare password separata ai programmi (poi poco conta che sia in chiaro ed accessibile facilmente) ma non è mai stata menzionato il blocco dei boot da dispositivo rimovibile, il blocco dell'accesso ai dispositivi rimovibili o la criptazione dei volumi per parlare sempre di accorgimenti scontati (od il semplice non poter accedere liberamente a qualunque file degli altri utenti).

La spiegazione ufficiale è che non si può metter fuorilegge il parco macchine esistente quella degli sporchi fiancheggiatori dei sabotatori della patria è che non si poteva mettere in difficoltà M$ ed i produttori che usano bios farlocchi anzi li si doveva favorire (come per la questione dell'invertibilità delle password che ha consentito a diversi pseudo esperti di dichiarare i sistemi posix non adeguati e da sostituire una decina d'anni or sono, sempre per dirne una).

A titolo di curiosità, ovviamente, e per chiarire, in modo forse logorroico e provocatorio (facciamo un bel flame? In quattro anni sono solo riuscito ad avere un mezzo battibecco) che i consigli non sono semplicemente le misure di sicurezza minime che chiunque adotta, sono un obbligo di legge se ci lavori con il computer, quindi tanto vale abituarsi.

----------

## Zizo

```
tendo ad usare direttamente init=/bin/sh
```

Non facciamola così semplice, in realtà la stringa giusta dovrebbe essere "init=/bin/sh rw", che è già più complessa  :Very Happy: 

----------

## djinnZ

Direi di no, è una pessima abitudine ed evita in futuro di dare consigli del genere.

Entri nella shell e usi il mount -o remount,rw / , nel caso specifico non è un problema ma se sei costretto ad una manovra del genere con filesystem danneggiati o dopo aver fatto pasticci in fstab è meglio non forzare la mano alla sorte.

Solo per buona abitudine ovviamente.

----------

## Zizo

Io naturalmente mi riferivo al caso specifico, altrimenti non si potrebbe cambiare password senza dover rimontare root per averne accesso in scrittura.

Se poi hai a che fare con fs danneggiati questo è un problema che esula totalmente dall'argomento trattato.

Quindi la tua soluzione avrebbe dovuto includere anche il passaggio del "mount" per essere usabile, non è stato fatto, ho provveduto a completarla.

----------

## djinnZ

Ehm... non so come dirlo con il dovuto tatto ma il consiglio era rivolto proprio a te (a meno che non sei già negli "anta" credo di avere un pizzico di esperienza in più).

Non voglio andare troppo OT ed adoro essere brutale quindi la faccio breve:

[semi-OT]il niubbo medio è poco portato a comprendere il concetto del "questo comando va usato solo in questo caso" quindi rischi che, anche a distanza di mesi, da un suggerimento del genere ti ritrovi su questo forum od in chat un tizio (non necessariamente lo stesso niubbo) incazzato nero a chiedere la tua testa perché ha provato ad entrare direttamente in rw su una root danneggiata.

Lo dico per esperienza vissuta...

e non provate a riderci sopra...

capiterà anche a voi...

tanti auguri...[/semi-OT]

[OT]quanto all'aver osato integrare il mio suggerimento, so che pare strano, ma da queste parti è cosa assai apprezzata; aiutarsi anche nel rispondere. 

Ultimamente frequento un forum di trollacci barbari e sto sperimentando il fastidio di quel "non è esatto" che sottointende il "rivedi/completa quello che hai scritto" che a sua volta sottointende  il cassico "ma li mort... tua e di dei tuoi augusti avi non facevi prima a completare direttamente senza rompermi?!"[/OT]

----------

